# Solved: Adjusting Burner on Whirlpool WFG361LVB Range



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I've had a Whirlpool WFG361LVB Gas Range for about three years. When I try to turn down the right rear AccuSimmer burner, the flame goes out before I get to the lowest setting on the control knob. I don't use that burner very much and I think it worked correctly when I first got the range. The other regular and super burners work OK. Is there a user adjustment to prevent the flame from going out at the low setting?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Looks like you have a low flame adjustment. See page 11 of the Owners Manual. You have it here also if you don't have the one that came with it.
http://www.ajmadison.com/cgi-bin/ajmadison/WFG361LVB.html

It should adjust something like this here.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

hewee said:


> See page 11 of the Owners Manual


I have the Owner's Manual and didn't find the burner adjustment information. I did find the information on page 11 of the separate Installation instructions booklet that was listed in the link you provided. Thank you for the lead. Burner now properly adjusted.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Sorry it was the Installation Instructions I looked at so you found it still.

Glad you got it fixed.


----------

